# Peptides During PCT



## Hockeyplaya18

As everyone can tell from my posts lately Im trying to have the best PCT evvvver!! lol.

So in addition to eating right and enough, training correctly, what are some Peptides you wouldnt dare not use during PCT if any at all??


----------



## PillarofBalance

I've had good results from Mod GRF 1(29) and either ipamorelin or GHRP2.  100mcg each 3x per day. Before breakfast, post workout, before bed. Avoid fats around your shots.


----------



## Pikiki

The fats should be avoid around 30 min before and after shots, as far I read on the  reaserch I`m doing on Peps..


----------



## Hockeyplaya18

Thats a lot of Pinning, I know its with a slin pin but jeeezeee!! How long do you run those?? Do you need to take breaks from them?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Thats a lot of Pinning, I know its with a slin pin but jeeezeee!! How long do you run those?? Do you need to take breaks from them?



You can run them as long as you want. 3 quick subQ shots per day is no biggie.  What are the results that you are seeking from them though?


----------



## Hockeyplaya18

Im seeking to maintain as much gains as I can after my cycle.


----------



## Zeek

IGF Des or LR3  are both very good to maintain gains  post cycle.

 Lets see what spongs test says on the quality of the LR3 out there today!


----------



## gymrat827

igf LR3 & osta (sarm) will be a money pct...

the osta will keep strength up and the LR3 will also add to it and allow you to drop some BF at the same time.  shit i was just on a bridge of LR3 + osta and was having a great time.


the other peptides are worth it too, but none work as well or as potent as LR3.  adding the osta just make the strength gains and fatloss that much better.


Dont get me wrong, the strength from tren or eq or deca will be way way past it.  along with tes, but this is pct were talking.

being able to drop 1-3lb BF and add 1-3lb muscle in a 4-6wk pct in awesome in my eyes.  

GHRP 2 is good at 250-400mcg.  same with mod GRF/cjc 1293 @ 180-220mcg.  dont bother with 100/100 ghrp/ghrh tho...its a semi waste at that dosing IMO.....not big enough pulses and since they are so short they need to be HUGE!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Im seeking to maintain as much gains as I can after my cycle.



It could help with that... Gotta keep in mind that peps aren't anabolics. They simply cause your body to release its own GH and release more of it at each time (thats the primary reason behind stacking the GHRP and Mod GRF).  It will help you keep your gains only if you are helping yourself. Adequate calories are always important.  The peps will help with recovery and sleep. So no 4 hours of sleep between parties.  Get to bed early, make sure you are fully rested.  You might see the waistline tighten up a bit too.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18

gymrat827 said:


> igf LR3 & osta (sarm) will be a money pct...
> 
> the osta will keep strength up and the LR3 will also add to it and allow you to drop some BF at the same time.  shit i was just on a bridge of LR3 + osta and was having a great time.
> 
> 
> the other peptides are worth it too, but none work as well or as potent as LR3.  adding the osta just make the strength gains and fatloss that much better.
> 
> 
> Dont get me wrong, the strength from tren or eq or deca will be way way past it.  along with tes, but this is pct were talking.
> 
> being able to drop 1-3lb BF and add 1-3lb muscle in a 4-6wk pct in awesome in my eyes.
> 
> GHRP 2 is good at 250-400mcg.  same with mod GRF/cjc 1293 @ 180-220mcg.  dont bother with 100/100 ghrp/ghrh tho...its a semi waste at that dosing IMO.....not big enough pulses and since they are so short they need to be HUGE!!!



How do you dose the LR3 and the osta sarm?? How many mcg, how many times a day??


----------



## gymrat827

LR3 30mcg 1st thing am & 30mcg pre WO (assuming you work 8-5, workout at 6pm)....or just 50mcg pre WO...so do post but i think sipin a bcaa/carb drink while training is best for growth/fatloss.  need to feed yourself carbs/simple sugars similar to slin for 6-8hrs post inj.


osta should be between 20-30mg for max results...i do 30mg for 1 wk to load it, then drop down to 20mg...bottle lasts 33-34 days with this dosing.


than at night i do the GHRP/GHRH....but if you could add it in 1st thing am...before you use the LR3 that would be better cuz gh is at its lowest point in the am...when you wake up.

dont even bother with 100/100 or 150/150....200-400mcg GHRP & 180-240mcg GHRH...i like ghrp 2 & cjc 1293

ex

wake up....
300mcg GHRP 2, 200mcg cjc

20 min after 30mcg LR3 than eat meal....bring bcaa/carb drink to work or gym...sip slowly for a few hrs...eat carbs a few hrs after drink is done


pre WO- osta @ 20mg or 30mg + LR3 @ 30 or 50 (mcg)

pre bed  300mcg GHRP 2 + 200mcg cjc

donezo


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

gymrat827 said:


> LR3 30mcg 1st thing am & 30mcg pre WO (assuming you work 8-5, workout at 6pm)....or just 50mcg pre WO...so do post but i think sipin a bcaa/carb drink while training is best for growth/fatloss.  need to feed yourself carbs/simple sugars similar to slin for 6-8hrs post inj.
> 
> 
> osta should be between 20-30mg for max results...i do 30mg for 1 wk to load it, then drop down to 20mg...bottle lasts 33-34 days with this dosing.
> 
> 
> than at night i do the GHRP/GHRH....but if you could add it in 1st thing am...before you use the LR3 that would be better cuz gh is at its lowest point in the am...when you wake up.
> 
> dont even bother with 100/100 or 150/150....200-400mcg GHRP & 180-240mcg GHRH...i like ghrp 2 & cjc 1293
> 
> ex
> 
> wake up....
> 300mcg GHRP 2, 200mcg cjc
> 
> 20 min after 30mcg LR3 than eat meal....bring bcaa/carb drink to work or gym...sip slowly for a few hrs...eat carbs a few hrs after drink is done
> 
> 
> pre WO- osta @ 20mg or 30mg + LR3 @ 30 or 50 (mcg)
> 
> pre bed  300mcg GHRP 2 + 200mcg cjc
> 
> donezo



You make it sound so ez ! I'm in assuming it doesn't break the bank


----------



## gymrat827

well no...not really.

the LR3 makes everything grow....everything.  but your not working out your organs in your body like your muscles.  small intestine growth will occur, etc  look at ronnies gut, cutlers jaw........... nuff said.  so you need to cycle on and off 4wks on 4wks off.....or 2-3 wks min.  


but things in the body will return to their normal size shortly afterwards if you dont go nuts.  keep using it over and over, etc.  it is powerful shit.  i respect it.  i only use 1mg...when its gone my run with it is done.  than i at least wait 6 wks for more.....myself. 


LR3 i would say is a roid.  not a peptide, based on how potent it is.  If you asked PHAT, who hates peptides he say its worth it... and mel II.  but all others are shit.  you are putting igf into your body.....its not being spiked cuz the ghrh/ghrp stack has gh levels so high.....no your giving your body foreign source. 


i dont know that much about it tho....listen to others advice and research.  but its hard to do that cuz all the stuff on it is old, outdated.  DES when the main igf yrs back....so most of the data on it is based on that.  quite a bit of mgf in there too.  most use mgf/DES combo...but they are too short for my liking.  LR3/PEG is wuz up......lol


----------



## bubbagump

gymrat827 said:


> well no...not really.
> 
> the LR3 makes everything grow....everything.  but your not working out your organs in your body like your muscles.  small intestine growth will occur, etc  look at ronnies gut, cutlers jaw........... nuff said.  so you need to cycle on and off 4wks on 4wks off.....or 2-3 wks min.
> 
> 
> but things in the body will return to their normal size shortly afterwards if you dont go nuts.  keep using it over and over, etc.  it is powerful shit.  i respect it.  i only use 1mg...when its gone my run with it is done.  than i at least wait 6 wks for more.....myself.
> 
> 
> LR3 i would say is a roid.  not a peptide, based on how potent it is.  If you asked PHAT, who hates peptides he say its worth it... and mel II.  but all others are shit.  you are putting igf into your body.....its not being spiked cuz the ghrh/ghrp stack has gh levels so high.....no your giving your body foreign source.
> 
> 
> i dont know that much about it tho....listen to others advice and research.  but its hard to do that cuz all the stuff on it is old, outdated.  DES when the main igf yrs back....so most of the data on it is based on that.  quite a bit of mgf in there too.  most use mgf/DES combo...but they are too short for my liking.  LR3/PEG is wuz up......lol




The organ growth was one of the things turning me off to LR3.  Are you saying that on a 4 on 4 off program that organ growth wouldnt be an issue?


----------

